# A miracle!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

(This ends well)
This morning I discovered an oops baby who is about a week old (my first oops baby since the new tent. . .it's much easier to find those eggs in this one!). Mom and dad had her tucked way into the corner behind the heat lamp cage.  She was warm and cozy and full. . .but when I covered and checked them around four, she was out from behind the cage, pecked on the head, and looked 100% dead to me. I sadly picked her up to wrap up her body, she had that "flattened" look that they get when they're gone, was cold as ice, and not breathing (I checked very closely!!). I've revived "dead" looking babies before but none nearly as gone as this one. I argued with myself about putting her on the heating pad as it looked so very pointless. I did it anyway, putting some Neosporin on the head optimistically, while all the time telling myself I was setting myself up for disappointment as she was already dead.

Well, a few minutes later, one eye opened. Then the other. Then they closed. And then she sat herself up a tiny, tiny bit, but no longer flattened out. And slowly as she warmed, she sat up more and more and then began peeping.  If I hadn't seen it, I would think I was a big fat liar. I can't tell you how gone she looked. So once again, remind yourself, it's never too late to try to revive one. Thank God I didn't wrap her up as dead! She ate some Kaytee and is bright and responsive. I put her in Toto's laundry tub and he is snuggling her. I took a few pictures of her which I will upload later. It is an absolute miracle that she lived, I still can't believe it. I'm astounded.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very eggcelent save, MJ! Been there and done that .. never count them out. Your description of "flattened" was quite accurate .. it's so very sad to find a baby that is truly flattened. Happy news from you!  

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

This thread lives up to its title. IT IS A MIRACLE! Congrats.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT STORY, MJ! 

Congratulations! Thank goodness you didn't follow your original instincts!! 

Will look forward to pictures!

Gonna name him/her Lazurus??

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good job!! You are right. ALWAYS try to revive them. If it doesn't work, then you've lost nothing. It was the same with my little Scooter. What if.........is what I say sometimes when I look at him. I was certain that he was dead and look at him now. Then again, his little brother/sister was found just like him. I left that poor baby on a heating pad for HOURS but it just didn't work.  That one really was gone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good job maryjane. I'm SO glad to hear the baby is doing so well, and you have a happy ending. 

Good choice for a name, Shi.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I am so happy the baby survived. Our beautiful Frosty who died last year was found under the same circumstances. I actually had a plastic bag out to put the body in when Lewis told me to put her in the sunshine. She lived to be almost 8 years old and was a big, beautiful girl. She was our favorite pigeon and I can't imagine now not ever having the pleasure of loving her. Your miracle baby will always be very special to you. Congratulations!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is wonderful Mary Jane! As Matt says it truly is a miracle. Those little peeps must have brought out the sun.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad for a happy ending MJ! You know, if it wasn't for PT I would never have even thought to try this (not that I've been in your situation). I'm just glad to know what to do "in case" now. Really looking forward to the photos too  Doing a happy dance for the baby!


----------



## mchambers (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for being the caring person you are-I hope your post saves many lives!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well done MJ..!


This is true for people also, especially people who drown in quite cold water...turns out they can loll down there quite a while, and, if one has the drill on how to revive, they will come back just fine, even when long since exceeding the erstwhile technical limits for for Oxygen deprived brain death...


Hypothermia is peculiar that way...everything just slows way down, and has a long limbo one before it gives up completely, even when no signs of life remain.


Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, the little baby is doing very well today. Toto has taken to her and snuggles her and keeps tucking her under himself, though Toto is not that much bigger (he is the size of a very small dove, and I don't know if he'll get any bigger). She ate some Kaytee. Her poor head, the top layer is just pulled aside in a space the size of a dime. I'm just keeping Neosporin on it and keeping in mind how very FAST babies heal. It makes it harder to feed her, as I am used to holding a finger behind the head to help keep the head up as they eat, but we are figuring it out.  I'm having trouble uploading the pics at the moment but keep checking!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so glad you saved that little one!! Congrats to you! Good thing you checked on them again! That is great news!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is one very lucky squeak! Until I joined this forum it woudn't have crossed my mind to try to revive an obviously "dead" animal. Now I have experienced my own mini miracles by reviving "dead" mice. The problem with them is that they can go from flat out dead to alive and kicking in a minute so they have to be revived in something escape proof. 

Cynthia


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Several months ago I found a baby out of the nest, cold, and 'obviously' dead. Maybe if I had tried....who knows. I will never assume they are gone after reading your story. I will always give them the benifit of a doubt. Thank you!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

GREAT MIRACULOUS SAVE, MARYJANE!!!
YEY, YEY, YEY for you and sweet little baby!

My thoughts exactly, Shi, for Lazarus as a name...great minds! LOL

Also joining Dez with a VERY happy dance!

Praise God from whom ALL Blessings flow! AMEN!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I could call her Lazarus and then I would have Azzy and Lazzy.  I really should call her Noisy Little Booger, she is peeping up a STORM. She is full from morning feeding and just peeping away like mad in there. She keeps trying to get little Toto to feed her and Toto's like, _Uh, Whadya want from me, Squeaker??_ But Toto is very good at keeping her cozy and they are enjoying their time together. Her head looks better today, it really is amazing how they bounce back, and at such a young age.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

GOOD FOR YOU, MARY JANE, & GOOD FOR THE LITTLE BABY!

After I read Maggie's story about Frosty, I learned that there is always hope.
May God bless him or her with a long, happy, healthy life!

Phyll


----------

